# Cron käckelt vor sich hin...

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Nicht das ich den als "normal"anwender absolut dringend benötigte, aber dcron kann man trotzdem net ernsthaft als funktionstüchtig bezeichnen...

```
deever@deever deever $ crontab -l

*/1 * * * * cd Desktop

deever@deever deever $ cat /var/log/cron.log

15-Aug-02 22:38  USER deever pid 23853 cmd cd Desktop
```

Natürlich macht dieser CronJob keinen sinn, aber ich kann irgendnen befehl da ausführen lassen, der schaffts nicht, aber müllt mir stattdessen das logfile zu!!  :Sad: 

Wie habt ihr das prob gelöst?

dev

[edit]

Sorry, noch vergessen: Ich bin natürlich mitglied der gruppe cron!!

[/edit]

----------

## Deever

Jaaa??

Wirklich niemand nen plan? :Sad: 

----------

## dek

Hast du

```

crontab /etc/crontab 
```

ausgeführt?

Bei mir sieht die crontab  folgendermassen aus:

```

# /etc/crontab

# 20 Apr 2002; Thilo Bangert <bangert@gentoo.org>

# /space/gentoo/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/dcron/files/crontab,v 1.4 2002/04/27 21:46:45 bangert Exp

# fcron || dcron:

# This is NOT the system crontab! fcron and dcron do not support a system crontab.

# to get /etc/cron.{hourly|daily|weekly|montly} working with fcron or dcron do

# crontab /etc/crontab

# as root.

# NOTE: This will REPLACE root's current crontab!!

# check scripts in cron.hourly, cron.daily, cron.weekly and cron.monthly

*/15 * * * *   test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons

0 *  * * *      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly

0 0  * * *      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.daily

0 0  * * 6      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.weekly

0 0  1 * *      rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.monthly

```

Die eigentlichen cronjobs schreibst du dann in die entsprechenden Dateien in /etc/cron.*

Funzt hier bestens.

----------

## Deever

Hmmm...ja ok danke!!  :Wink: 

Gibts aber net die möglichkeit das als normaler user per 'crontab -e' zu machen?  :Rolling Eyes: 

dev

[edit]

```
sh-2.05a# emerge -s cron

Searching...

[ Results for search key : cron ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

...

*  sys-apps/vcron

      Latest version Available: 3.0.1-r1

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://www.vix.com/

      Description: The [b]Vixie[/b] cron daemon
```

Danke ich glaub, ich habs problem gelöst... :Wink: [/edit]

----------

## Coogee

crontab -e sollte auch funktionieren. Ich benutze allerdings fcron und da geht alles...

----------

